# Mozilla Ending Firefox 1.5 support



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Jan 19, 2007)

I saw this article in PC World Magazine:

"You have a deadline to upgrade your browser: Mozilla announced that it won't release any patches for Firefox 1.5 after April 24, 2007.  That's a fast end-of-life given that Firefox 2.0 came out only at the end of October.

The upgrade to version 2 is relatively painless, though, and you'll want to make sure you keep getting patches.  Mozilla just closed critical holes in Firefox 1.0 and 1.5, in its Thunderbird e-mail software, and in the Sea Monkey applications suite--all share the same problematic code.  Move to the newest versions by using the programs' built-in automatic upgrades."


----------



## Hanazawa (Jan 19, 2007)

Maybe now Gmail, Hotmail, and all of my bank-and-school related sites will take the hint that Firefox 2 is, in fact, Firefox. :|


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 19, 2007)

Eh, I upgraded a while ago.


I still like it moar than IE, and I can use the same plug-ins that I had, so it's good. :]


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 21, 2007)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> Eh, I upgraded a while ago.
> 
> 
> I still like it *more* than IE, and I can use the same plug-ins that I had, so it's good. :]



Seconded (and fixed).


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 21, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Horrorshow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's *supposed* to be "moar", jerkface. >:c


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jan 21, 2007)

I upgraded too.  No real reason not to.  Most people's extensions are getting updated all the time.


----------



## Wolf E. Urameshi (Jan 21, 2007)

True, Firefox 2 offers more options and functionality than most browsers, such as spellchecking (ZOMFG!!!)


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 21, 2007)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> Rhainor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, so you're _trying_ to sound stupidly ignorant and lazy?  'Cause that's how I read it (and I know I'm not alone in this).

BTW, fixed, and re-fixed.


----------



## Hanazawa (Jan 21, 2007)

Rhainor, "moar" is an internet meme. If you think that makes the user sound ignorant and lazy, fine, but lay off. It's not hurting you.


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 21, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Horrorshow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed. :D

Think twice before you call someone lazy, and then proceed to use an acronym. Seems hypocritical.


----------



## Hanazawa (Jan 21, 2007)

ooh. pwned.


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 21, 2007)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> Fixed.
> 
> Think twice before you call someone lazy, and then proceed to use an acronym. Seems hypocritical.



Gah, got me there.  At least I capitalized it, like acronyms are supposed to be, unlike most of the times I see others use it ("btw").

Although I still think it's stupid.  And yes, Hanazawa, I know it's a meme.  Practically _everything_ on the Internet is a meme.  Heck, in some ways, the Internet _itself_ is a meme.

Moving on...


----------



## Nequ (Jan 23, 2007)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> Maybe now Gmail, Hotmail, and all of my bank-and-school related sites will take the hint that Firefox 2 is, in fact, Firefox. :|


Where are you, Canada? I've never had any problems.


----------



## Hanazawa (Jan 23, 2007)

Nequ said:
			
		

> Hanazawa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, I'm in the states. My banks and emails just haetses me.

(I've edited some of the default settings to avoid getting picked up by a certain web tracker bug [my own]), so I guessed that might be the problem,  but I tried visiting these sites on un-altered installs and had the same problems...)


----------

